
The loss of jobs at the Carrier Plant visited by the president - Jesus_Jones
http://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/what-its-like-to-get-laid-off-at-the-carrier-plant-trump-said-hed-save?google_editors_picks=true
======
NotSammyHagar
That article and the events and reactions it describes is a neat little
encapsulation of the entire Trump presidency. This is much more important than
a minor sense of schadenfreude. The challenges facing the president are really
hard and complex, simple solutions often don't get us anywhere - we have to
deal with reality.

